
This 23-year-old’s open-source project gives the middle finger to Google - antr
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/10/arkos-secure-google-alternative/
======
null_ptr
_" No need to spend hours looking up command line functions — or learning to
use Linux itself."_

User-friendliness is always nice, but I think the long-term solution to a web
and computing experience controlled by a handful of greedy corporations is
educating as many users as much as possible. It's great to boast about user
friendliness, but please don't advertise passiveness/laziness/ignorance as
alright.

------
bichiliad
Would someone change the title to something less sensationalized?

------
hackaflocka
I'll believe it when it actually works. And doesn't need Terminal with Vi and
eMacs to operate {shudder}.

